# Steel Legion allied with Orks?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm thinking of doing an Armageddon style list, and I was contemplating having some steel legion ally with some Blood Axe Mercenary Kommando orks including Snikrot, but I'm unsure whether people will scoff at it due to the history between the two of them, what do you think?


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

IG with orcs on Armageddon, probably not. However it is your story so do what you want! Othewise you could model grotts as crew for the tanks and fluff them as looted vehicles


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Not strictly on Armageddon, but I'm going to be using Steel Legion model and painting them in a desert/dry flats like terrain using Agrellan Earth. Along with painting the orks with desert camo.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

For fluff, ogrins as the orks? I your gaming group must be pretty chill about rules if your thinking about it (this is by no means a bad thing) so I would think it's logical to have some kind of abhuman stand in as for the orks, I mean it says there's an Infinate number of types, ogrins and ratlings are just two


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Nah I'm probably gonna drop it, I've always wanted a guard army and I had some orks and I was thinking of ways to integrate them but then realised the reason I wanted steel legion so much is that they are in the latest visions mag, so now I'm going to rethink it.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm sure that at some point, a regiment similar to the Armageddon Steel Legion has fought alongside Orks. There's a stupid amount of history in 40k, and barely none of it is documented. Who's to say it's never happened? Just say your dudes are the Starmageddon Eel Legion.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Their is some old fluff that talks about the Blood Axes working with the Humans. 

I think it could be a fun army! Or at least perhaps the invers Orks with some IG Allies could also be fun especial if you could find these models.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I wouldn't use this model though


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

I would say HERESY, but I believe there was a traitor Steel Legion general that allied with Orks during Armaggedon? The Arma section of the Apoc book has a formation featuring him with Orks and killing him is an objective.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

d3m01iti0n said:


> I would say HERESY, but I believe there was a traitor Steel Legion general that allied with Orks during Armaggedon? The Arma section of the Apoc book has a formation featuring him with Orks and killing him is an objective.


Herman Von Strab, the planetary governor of Armageddon who sided with Ghazghkull. I know he had a bodyguard of Orks, I dunno about Steel Legion troops.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> Hermann Von Strab, the planetary governor of Armageddon who sided with Ghazghkull. I know he had a bodyguard of Orks, I dunno about Steel Legion troops.


Aha. I guess the only way to justify this heresy would say he had a group of Legion troops loyal to him.


----------

